# Caulking Gun Cleaning



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

gasoline or mineral spirits

Next time buy a cheapy from wallyworld and throw it away when your done.

Good luck


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

gojo, orange cleaner, bug and tar remover.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

and,

Goof Off, Acetone, Tolulene & MEK

Ed

P.S. Next time someone who is very sloppy with a caulk gun will be using it, spray it with WD-40 first.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

WD40 will work well on the tar based stuff....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

miami vice 25 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for the removal of roofing cement patch from my very expensive caulking gun?


Curious: How expensive can this caulking gun be?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Curious: How expensive can this caulking gun be?


It's all relative, I've seen caulking guns for $1.99 and all the way up to $13.99. $13.99 is very expensive, if you ask me.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Clutchcargo said:


> It's all relative, I've seen caulking guns for $1.99 and all the way up to $13.99. $13.99 is very expensive, if you ask me.


FWIW - To me: $13.99 for a decent no-drip caulking gun is average price.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Shocking. They have batter powered caulking guns nowadays.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I bougt a battery operated variable speed caulking gun back around 1988, for a job that I had to install several thousand feet of 1/4" bead caulk.

I didn't want my right forearm looking like a gorrillas compared to my left arm. I have also spent up to $ 30.00 to $ 40.00 for some real nice ones, but I quickly learned, they grow legs faster than the cheaper ones do.

Ed


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

For a job like yours, I see the need. It's still a 2 hand operation though, as the battery powered device is obviously heavier.


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

We have used air powered caulk gun too. Unfortunatly they grow legs also. We use brake cleaner to clean caulking guns and nail guns.

Keith


----------

